# Seltzer bottle syphon top wrench



## tfredrich (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello!
  I recently acquired this wrench to open the chrome tops on antique seltzer bottles. I also have the wood block used to turn the heads off when you hold the collar with the wrench. The wrench is embossed STARMAN SYPHON CO. Brooklyn New York. I was told that these wrenches are quite rare. In doing a google and yahoo search nothing comes up on either the wrench or manufacturer. Does anyone know anything about these? They sure work slick!
 All my seltzers are cleaned up now[]!
 Tom


----------

